# POWERMAC G4 ne demarre pas



## felixcarteau (5 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour

J'utilise depuis 3 ans mon PM G4 sans soucis et il s'est mis en vacances depuis Hier !!!

Problème:
Quand je l'allume il démarre doucement et tout à coup le ventilo se met à tourner à fond comme jamais il ne l'avait fait et rien n'apparait à l'écran.

Pourriez vous m'aider à cerner ce type de panne,Je suis dans une M.... totale.

Merci de me répondre


----------



## Hannibal_Lecteur (5 Septembre 2006)

pas d'idée sur la cause de la panne
panne de courant subite hier ? G4 encrassé ? toutes ces infos peuvent aider a la detection. commesiu tu telephonais a ton medecin : je me leve j'ai mal a la tete, j'ai quoi ?
pas facile de repondre.

par contre tu peux zapper la ram, resetter la carte mere,tester avec une barette memoire a tour de role, booter sur un cd....

bon courage


----------



## felixcarteau (5 Septembre 2006)

Merci de me répondre

Je ne suis pas technicien et ce que vous me proposer me semble un peu complique,
Mais par contre j'aimerais bien savoir ou se trouve le bouton reset de mon PM  ?

pour le reste je vais me faire un peu assister afin de ne pas faire de conneries irréparables.


----------



## Hannibal_Lecteur (5 Septembre 2006)

felixcarteau a dit:


> Merci de me répondre
> 
> Je ne suis pas technicien et ce que vous me proposer me semble un peu complique,
> Mais par contre j'aimerais bien savoir ou se trouve le bouton reset de mon PM  ?
> ...



tu ouvres le capot, tu retires le courant, tu retires la pile
tu reperes le petit bouton pmu reset sur la carte mere
tu appuies 10 secondes dessus
tu attends 5 secondes
tu remets la pile
tu remts le capot
tu rebranches
tu rallumes
tu pries
tu pleures


----------



## felixcarteau (6 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour et Merci pour les conseils, Je vais tenter de faire Risette à ma Petite Carte Mère 


Quand on est dans la M....c'est sympa de recevoir des conseils avec humour.

A plus tard...si ca marche on ouvre une bouteille de champ virtuelle.


----------

